# BookBook case for iPad



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

BookBook now has an iPad case. I am sorely tempted but the original iPad case is so functional it is hard to replace. I would love an outter sleeve that would fit over my iPad in its Apple case, something to make it pretty...

Anyways, there is the BookBook iPad case...

http://www.twelvesouth.com/products/bookbook_ipad/gallery/


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I might have to look into this. Would love a review from someone who owns one. I like the looks of it though. 

My Medge Method Portfolio arrived today and I am afraid that I'm going to have to send it back. It is too big in one way and not big enough in others. Empty it is heavy but not too. I could live with that but when you load all of your stuff in it like it shows on the website, it is very difficult to zip closed and it looks lumpy. I didn't have everything that the picture showed and don't think much more than the iPad, writing pad and a file or two would fit in. The zipper strain worried me so I emptied it out and will pack it up when I get back to the office on Thursday. How is Medge for returns? It says I have 60 days. There is nothing wrong with the product. Had I been able to see it in person prior to purchase, I would have passed.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

MEdge is fine with returns. I held onto the Guardian right up to the very end of the 60 day period--wanted to love it, I really did. Got it back to them just under the wire and had my refund within the week.

Bummer about the Method Portfolio though, I wanted that one to work out!

The BookBook has some reviews in a thread on the MacRumors site.

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=994612&highlight=bookbook

People seem to like it--I just can't get past the chintzy looking elastics holding the iPad in and don't like the string tether setup for holding it in an upright position. Not much of a typing position either. As a "sleeve" type case--just for carrying, which I also thought about with the MEdge--I could use it. But there's no way I'd want to actually leave it in the case full time.

Personal opinion though. I swear I'm getting pickier by the day about cases!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I really wanted it to work, too but it just isn't right for me. It is well made and maybe if you didn't want to carry a lot it would be OK. The pictures on the web site shows everything that I wanted to carry but it wouldn't fit for me.

I have the Incase Book Jacket (http://www.goincase.com/products/detail/book-jacket-cl57511/2) and it works well. It doesn't hold anything but the iPad but that is OK. It sits on my desk in landscape and looks like a picture frame. I keep my calendar up on it and can quickly see my schedule and I can use the bluetooth keyboard to type. It is VERY plain - so I think that a thief would be less likely to think it was anything of value!


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

ok - here is my quick review of the BookBook - I am working on a longer review - an aside about the Apple Case - get a WaterField case for it and you will be happy - it holds it well and is stylish. http://sfbags.com/products/ipad-cases/sleevecases-exo-ipad.php comes in vertical and horizontal.

Ok, BookBook by TwelveSouth

First - I love this case - but with some caveats.

Its a little large. The leather is awesome. The string actually works well for me at least.

The elastic strap - meh - not impressed. But - I added two strips of velcro on the back of the ipad and using that along with the elastic strap and two leather corners at the bottom - its now bulletproof in its holding ability.

The leather button - if you dont use a screen protector you should be ok, but on both my wife's and mine it leaves a small dent on the invisible shield. A quick trip to hobby lobby to buy some felt adhesive rounds and they protect it fully now - no dents or scratches.

The case adds a bit to the weight, but is negotiable, not too bad.

Love the fact that everyone thinks its a book! Even fooled a librarian! hehe

The inside is super soft chocolate suede and the ipad is fully fully protected. The Elastic/leather corners allows the ipad to slip up at times, like when i attach the usb cable. So a quick application of velcro (i used Scotch brand as it holds stronger) and the case is now firmly held in place.

Will post a longer review soon as well as answer any questions anyone has. This is an awesome case, just needs a few tweaks.


----------

